# doing acrylic nails yourself Help on nails



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 15, 2007)

hello,
i am wondering how to do the acrylic base on nails
how to do it yourself?

i bought the nail powder and acrylic liquid 
i had tried this on my pinky nail for the first time

but it didnt turn out right, i dipped my brush in the liquid then in the powder but when i brushed it on my nail it turned into a milky chalky residue.

what am i doing wrong? 

please help on how to really do this?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 15, 2007)

im also curious about this. hopefully someone can answer!

EDIT:
just found a good tutorial online
http://www.yestheyrefake.net/nailcare.html

if you go down towards the bottom ish it says "Acrylic Nails" and you will see the tutorial!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

hmmm there's also this vid
http://www.expertvillage.com/intervi...cial-nails.htm


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks im still searching for other stuff to. i just dont know if im using the wrong liquids and powders


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow. Good luck. I've been a licensed cosmetologist since 2000, doing nails since '99. Coming from a professional, I wouldn't even recommend doing them yourself unless you have some idea about what you're doing and can stand to lose a few nails in the process---Literally.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 16, 2007)

Why would u lose a nail?

Unless your right handed and trying to dremel your right with your left, I don't see how you could lose a nail.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It might take foreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever to do a full set, but if your haveing fun while doing it, I don't see the harm in playing around with it.  Seriously, I've lost track of the bad nail jobs that I've paid for in the past when moving to a new area or changing jobs, and trying to find a good salon.

Am i missing something?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Why would u lose a nail?

Unless your right handed and trying to dremel your right with your left, I don't see how you could lose a nail.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am i missing something?_

 
Yes, you are. Perhaps the fact that you're not in the nail business attributes to that. If you don't know what you're doing and you're dealing with chemicals, it's an invitation for trouble. How about developing a chemical reaction from products on the skin? It's not like riding a bike or tying your shoes. Doing nails is actually a skill that we (techs) study and perfect for _years_. If there are places where people are paid and they damage clients' nails, what makes you think a regular, uneducated person from the street wouldn't harm themselves? And, FYI you don't need a 'dremel' to damage your nails. I've seen it done with regular ol' files.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for learning (and saving money) but, hell, I don't lay my own hardwood floors, re-shingle my own roof, or plumb my own house and just because I've seen it done on TLC gets me no closer to doing so. All I'm saying is have some idea about what you're doing before you end up in a tech's (or doctor's) chair with something that could've been avoided.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Yes, you are. Perhaps the fact that you're not in the nail business attributes to that.  If you don't know what you're doing and you're dealing with chemicals, it's an invitation for trouble. How about developing a chemical reaction from products on the skin? It's not like riding a bike or tying your shoes. Doing nails is actually a skill that we (techs) study and perfect for years._

 
lol...  I'll agree with you, that if someone was destroying their nails with a drugstore nail file, they probably shouldn't try to do their own acrylics...

Other than that it looks like it's more of a practice thing, learning how to properly combine the powder with the liquid, and then application technique.  Things you could easily learn quickly in a nail-tech class, or if you really wanted to play trial an error, there is prolly step by step's on the internet on how to learn.  I can think of several ways to practice application, w/out haveing any of the chemicals actually touch my skin...  To do a good job quickly?  Yeh, the more sets you do the better you'll get at it.  So it's not really all that suprising someone who's been perfecting their skill at nails for years, would be better than someone doing their first set.

 Quote:

  If there are places where people are paid and they damage clients' nails, what makes you think a regular, uneducated person from the street wouldn't harm themselves? And, FYI you don't need a 'dremel' to damage your nails. I've seen it done with regular ol' files.  
 
I didn't say they damaged my nails, i just said they didn't do a good job.  There is a difference.  If I have to go back once I get home and re-shape the tips, and file the edges so they line up properly with my nail bed, I'm not going to consider it a good job.

 Quote:

  Don't get me wrong, I'm all for learning (and saving money) but, hell, I don't lay my own hardwood floors, re-shingle my own roof, or plumb my own house and just because I've seen it done on TLC gets me no closer to doing so. All I'm saying is have some idea about what you're doing before you end up in a tech's (or doctor's) chair with something that could've been avoided.  
 
Comparing nails to hardwood floors is a bit of a stretch don't you think?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Comparing nails to hardwood floors is a bit of a stretch don't you think?_

 
No, actually I don't. And, I never said _your_ nail tech damaged your nails, but damage in the hands of so-called skilled and licensed techs happens every day. 

I'm saying these things because I've been there and done that. I was the hands-on student and my own guinea pig. I've done everything under the sun to my nails and thank God that I still have all 10 intact when I think of those days. Believe me, "playing" with the product to find the right liquid-to-powder ratio is easier said than done. There are veteran techs still trying to do it, for every system is different. All that being said, I stand behind my first post. If doing nails was so easy, the nail biz wouldn't be busting at the seams with clients in the chairs.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_No, actually I don't. And, I never said your nail tech damaged your nails, but damage in the hands of so-called skilled and licensed techs happens every day._

 
I don't know a single person who gets acrylics on a regular basis who has come into work missing a finger because of getting their nails done...  Yes, thats a bit dramatic, but your making it seem like trying to do your own nails is life threatening.

 Quote:

  I'm saying these things because I've been there and done that. I was the hands-on student and my own guinea pig. I've done everything under the sun to my nails and thank God that I still have all 10 intact when I think of those days.  
 
Thats because...  They grow back...  If i can slam my fingers in a car door on accident and completely lose a nail(s), until it grows back, I really doubt anything in that powder/liquid is going to cause permanent long term nail damage.  If anything the chemicals in most of our household cleaning products that all of us use on a regular basis are more dangerious.

 Quote:

  Believe me, "playing" with the product to find the right liquid-to-powder ratio is easier said than done. There are veteran techs still trying to do it, for every system is different.  
 
Why is it easier said then done?  How hard can it really be to get a painbrush and get it wet, and grab some powder, and apply it to the plastic nail tip?  You don't even have to apply the tip to your finger to practice this.  So it's totally no risk, no danger way of learning how to combine the powder and liquid...  If veteran techs are still trying to figure it out through trial and error (on paying customers no less), it seems as if their chances of finding the "perfect" amount is as good as someone playing with it at home.  And how scientific is it really?  When i watch the girls who do my nails, it's not like they are paying all the much attention to liquid/powder ratio when they dunk the brush completely into the liquid.

 Quote:

  All that being said, I stand behind my first post. If doing nails was so easy, the nail biz wouldn't be busting at the seams with clients in the chairs.  
 
Yeh but how much of that has more to do with people just not wanting to spend the time to do it themselves, then the actual difficulty of the skill.  I don't even like painting my toe nails, and thats something I can do useing my right hand for all 10 toes.  Could I do it, sure.  Do I want to?  No.  Not to mention sitting in the chair takes less of my time, and you get to relax in the little whirlpool thing.  Ironically, that whirlpool HAS had several reported cases of people getting flesh eating bacteria's.  So maybe going to your local nail tech isn't so safe afterall!


----------



## Raerae (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.expertvillage.com/videos/...ng-acrylic.htm

Try that, she can walk you through it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_hello,
i am wondering how to do the acrylic base on nails
how to do it yourself?

i bought the nail powder and acrylic liquid 
i had tried this on my pinky nail for the first time

but it didnt turn out right, i dipped my brush in the liquid then in the powder but when i brushed it on my nail it turned into a milky chalky residue.

what am i doing wrong? 

please help on how to really do this?_


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks, i asked because i usually get my nails done on special occasions and ill keep it up for a while but i wanted to do my own acrylic to my nails to save money and master the technique like pros do.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 17, 2007)

Raerae, I'm not going to sit here and debate nail technology with you. I've said my piece and I know what I'm saying holds more weight, more informative and closer to the truth than anything you can bring to this conversation.


----------

